# green river flavor?



## jme_jett (Aug 4, 2005)

i found these things i believe they are knobs or buttons for a soda machine?  any info will be appreciated!    has anyone ever heard of GREEN RIVER flavor?  another strange thing is the word pineapple is two seperate words?  thanks!


----------



## jme_jett (Aug 4, 2005)

the back of them.  they are made of porceline i think.


----------



## madman (Aug 6, 2005)

hey jamie they look like syrup buttons, from a soda shop,its wierd that you didnt find what they were connected to, green river, that river is in the west right??   mike


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 6, 2005)

hey jme an all i remember green rivers. use to get them at a local drug store. thats  when you sat at the counter an had your soda not sure put i think a few soda co. had it in bottles to was one of my favorites . thank yall bill


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 6, 2005)

hey madman the green river is in mullenburg co. ky. that were the peabody coal mines were. theres a song about it. thank yall bill


----------



## madman (Aug 8, 2005)

yea ccr


----------



## DiggerBryan (Aug 8, 2005)

exactly why is the river green?


----------



## exquisiteoaf (Nov 17, 2006)

Green River is a brand of soda pop. I think it's actually still being made, but it's very hard to come by nowadays. It's a deep, artificial emerald green color and as I recall it tastes like sprite or 7-up basically. 

 See the following link:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_River_%28soft_drink%29

 Mike


----------



## HaxX0r (Nov 21, 2006)

Found a source for Green River Soda.  http://www.beveragesdirect.com/products/greenriver/?aid=8&gclid=CI2Rh9i52IgCFQYVHgodXSMfpA


----------



## capsoda (Nov 21, 2006)

GOURMET SODA!!![sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 21, 2006)

i believe it is bottles in chicago.


----------

